# Kleine Fische gerettet.



## MikeCharly (20. Sep. 2007)

Gestern machte ich mit meinem Hundel einen Spaziergang.
Dabei kamen wir auch an einem Bach vorbei.
Dieser Bach, war allerdings fast ausgetrocknet. In einer kleinen Vertiefung sah ich einige kleine Fische. Bedingt durch das anhaltende Trockenwetter war mir klar, daß diese Kleinen morgen auf dem Trocknen schwimmen müssten.
Ich heim gefahren, Netz und Eimer geholt und diese, ca. 30 Winzlinge gerettet.
Nun sitzen sie in einem Eimer.
Einige davon werde ich wohl in den Teich setzen, aber was soll ich mit den Anderen machen.
Es bietet sich nur Baggersee oder ein anderer Bach an.
Oder braucht jemand solche __ Kleinfische,
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung um welche Fische es sich handelt.

Hier einige Bilder vom Bach gestern und heute und sowie von den Fischlein.


----------



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Das könnten __ Stichlinge sein. Sie leben in Schwärmen und haben ein sehr interessantes Brutverhalten, bei dem Sie mit den Flossen fächern. 

Ich würde die nicht mehr im Teich haben wollen, weil die sich wie wahnsinnig vermehren.


----------



## Bärbel (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Ja, das sind __ Stichlinge. Wenn Du nicht unglaublich viel Nachwuchs haben willst, tu sie NICHT in Deinen Teich. Wir haben jetzt zum 2. Mal einen __ Hecht im Teich, der der Stichlingsplage hoffentlich Herr wird...
Gruß 
Bärbel


----------



## MikeCharly (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Aber die kleinen __ Stichlinge sind doch soo süß.
Wenn ich sie in den nächst größeren Bach kippe, das ist der Speyerbach, da werden die Kleinen in den Rhein gespült, den ganzen Rhein hinunter bis nach Rotterdam und dann in die Nordsee. Dort werden sie von den Haien gefressen. 
Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit um die goldigen kleinen Babyfischlein zu retten?
Ist hier niemand im Forum welcher sich erbarmt und den Fischlein in seinem Teich Asyl gewährt.:beeten:


----------



## geecebird (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Hi Volker,

da sich der Stichling auch in fließende Gewässer wohl fühlt, würde ich den größeren Bach gegenüber deinem Eimer vorziehen. Ich empfehle nicht, diese in den Teich zu setzen.


----------



## ouzo (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Hallöchen,

"die sind ja soo süüüß" haben wir auch gedacht  10 __ Stichlinge sogar gekauft[/U][/B]:crazy:  nach einigen Jahren, nämlich dieses Jahr, haben wir ca. 500 von diesen Süßen rausgefischt !!!! Wir haben sie in den nahe gelegenen Bach gebracht und dort können es jetzt 30000 werden. Unsere Orfen haben die jedenfalls nicht an der Vermehrung gehindert. Für uns steht fest : niiie mehr Stichlinge Da tut sich kein Teichbesitzer etwas Gutes mit, sorry


----------



## Frank (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Nabend,

und irgendwie hege ich ein paar Zweifel, das die süüüßen in der Nordsee von Haien gefressen werden.


----------



## MikeCharly (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

Ok, Ok, Ihr habt mich überzeugt.:? 
Meine Lebenspartnerin hat sie der Natur zurückgegeben.
Jetzt dürfen die kleinen Süüüßen im Baggersee schwimmen.


----------



## MikeCharly (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> und irgendwie hege ich ein paar Zweifel, das die süüüßen in der Nordsee von Haien gefressen werden.



Meins Du damit, daß die Haie sogar den Rhein heraufgeschwommen wären, um meine __ Stichlinge zu fressen?


----------



## geecebird (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> und irgendwie hege ich ein paar Zweifel, das die süüüßen in der Nordsee von Haien gefressen werden.



Soooo??? ;o)

[DLMURL="http://www.haiwelt.de/specials/nordostsee/nordostsee.php"]Dann schau mal hier[/DLMURL]


----------



## geecebird (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

PS: Schokoladenhai mag ich besonders gerne *schleck*


----------



## MikeCharly (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo??? ;o)
> 
> [DLMURL="http://www.haiwelt.de/specials/nordostsee/nordostsee.php"]Dann schau mal hier[/DLMURL]





 Jetzt bin ich aber überrascht. Hätte nie gedacht, daß es in der Nordsee wirklich Haie gibt.



Ach übrigens: Auch ich liebe leckere Schokoladenhaie 


Bild wurde hier geklaut!


_EDIT by Annett: Bitte nur den Bildlink hier rein setzen - sonst ist das Trafficklau. Auch wenns nervt, wir machen die Bestimmungen nicht. _


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*

ich gehe dann wohl doch lieber wieder ins Schwimmbad... 






Lg Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kleine Fische gerettet.*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich aber überrascht. Hätte nie gedacht, daß es in der Nordsee wirklich Haie gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Das nennt man Weisflossenhai (Schokoladusweisus)


----------

